# Classic Ebay post



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6343&category=6


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

haha! now thats hilarious!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow thats hilarious, that guys got jokes!! I bet hes a cool dude to be around


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice dress!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

haha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

That is one of the funniest things i've seen and read in a ling time. That is also the most hits i've ever seen on an ebay ad.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

That guy is great! LMAO


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats some funny sh*t!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

:laugh: Funny stuff


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

HAHAHAHAH

thats some good sh*t, thanks xenon


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

hahaaa... thats great!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That dude must so freakin awesome to hang out with.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

boy it sure made me laugh.

look how many marriage proposals he got because of the dress.

good one


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

whats my dad thinking, he is selling my moms dress


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

What a sales pitch!!!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

:laugh: WTF is up with that dude....


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

HAHAHAHA TOO FUNNY!!

Will have to keep checking ebay to see if his exwife left anything else at the house.....

Adam


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mike what were u searching for when u found this
are u into men wearing dresses


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

haha kinda sexy .....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

funny stuff!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

HAHAHA!!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

thats soem funny ass pics


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

GREAT !!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

WTF that is freakin funny!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Truely hillarious!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that was great. that dude was a riot.

Joe


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow, I have to admit..he looks dead sexxy in that dress....


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Death in # said:


> mike what were u searching for when u found this
> are u into men wearing dresses :laugh:


 i was wondering myself


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol is it Josh?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

oh yea. by the way, the bid went from 19k to 10million







...







? i wonder if the winner will really pay up ...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

make that US $20,000,100.00


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

in the time span of about 30 minutes... its jumped from 20k to $75,050,655.00

make that $99,999,999.00









all i must ask is ... WHAT THE HELL ARE THESE PEOPLE THINKING!?!?!?!?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have seen alot af weird ads like this with CRAZY prices and I was wonder what happens at the end of the auction? Do people really pay up? Do the people who don't pay get in trouble? Any one know?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm wondering the same thing right now. I sh*t you not about the listed price above, however, I just refreshed the page, and it seemed that there has been a retraction... It just went down to $99,001,166.00 However, I think that price is still bullshit...


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i just got done looking at and i dont beleive the price myself. IMO someone is playing a joke. i know i wont pay that much for a dress that you are going to wear once.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

local guy from Seattle, had the whole thing in the news tanight, waht a crazay man


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Ha,Ha,Ha poor bastard!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Death in # said:


> mike what were u searching for when u found this
> are u into men wearing dresses :laugh:


 I found it on one of those funny links sites.


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I saw this guy on fox news channel........ You never know where your picture will end up if you post it on the internet..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Has anyone looked at the bid history? Whats the purpose of the numerous cancellations/retractions. Its seems that this is a common occurence.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

all the retractions happened after my boyfriend reported the bid to ebay... i still dont believe it though, the price keeps jumping around too much... it went from 25k to 24k, and back up...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

17k now when i saw it


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats some funny ass sh*t.
dixon


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

and the winner gets it for 3850


----------

